
Bitspeak converts hex strings to pronounceable words - LightMachine
https://github.com/MaiaVictor/Bitspeak
======
dswilkerson
I did something quite like this years ago that now has implementations in many
programming languages:

[https://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016](https://arxiv.org/html/0901.4016)

[https://github.com/dsw/proquint](https://github.com/dsw/proquint)

